# Taps: Ranger SSG Christopher M. Roulund



## Trip_Wire (Aug 19, 2008)

U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 15, 2008)—A U.S. Army Special Operations Command Soldier who was injured in a training exercise and later died has been identified, command officials announced today.

Staff Sgt. Christopher M. Roulund, 27, a reconnaissance specialist assigned to the Regimental Special Troops Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, was participating in routine military free-fall training at the Parachute Testing and Training Facility operated by the U.S. Special Operations Command near Marana, Ariz.

A native of Jacksonville, N.C., Roulund entered the Army on Aug. 11, 1999, and completed One Station Unit Training, Basic Airborne Course, Ranger Indoctrination Program at Fort Benning, Ga. He was then assigned to 1st Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment at Hunter Army Airfield as a gun team leader.

Other assignments with the Regiment at Fort Benning include training noncommissioned officer and assistant operations sergeant at Regimental Headquarters, fire team leader with 3rd Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment, and his last assignment as a reconnaissance specialist with RSTB.

His awards and decorations include four Army Commendation Medals, five Army Achievement Medals, three Army Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal—Campaign Service, Iraqi Campaign Medal—Campaign Service, Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, NCO Professional Development Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, Expert Infantryman Badge, Master Parachutist Badge, Military Free Fall Parachutist Badge, Ranger Tab, and the Marksmanship Qualification Badge-Expert Rifle.

This accident is under investigation.


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2008)

Blue Skies, Ranger.

Lot of MFF fatalities lately, more than I can remember in the last 5 years.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## car (Aug 19, 2008)

Rip Warrior


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP Staff Sgt. Roulund

Prayers out to your family.

LL


----------



## MsKitty (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP.    One of my buddies is an instructor there, friends and I are trying to reach him to see if it was one of his students.   

Prayers to the soldier's family and those he left behind!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 19, 2008)

Rest in Peace, SSG.


----------



## lancero (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP Ranger


----------



## tova (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Centermass (Aug 20, 2008)

Rest easy Ranger.

Blue skies always. 

~S~


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn, what's up with all these freefalling parachuting deaths lately ?

Rest easy Ranger, your watch is over. 

Thank you for your service and your sacrifice to this great nation.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 20, 2008)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 20, 2008)

RIP, Ranger.


----------

